# so i got this main character who is from the uk and i am not...help?



## LeX_Domina (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't wanna be culturally insensitive so i wanna get this right. my main character is a brit from a fictional area near liverpool or manchester from a not so good part of town,he has been to london and America alot because family.I need to know a bit of background info,anything important.I also have no idea what stereotypes such a person would garner and I do NOT wanna write stereotypes by accident.Wold also appreciate it if someone mentioned street slang from either area and general vocabulary,am well ware that different areas use different languages and all ,etc.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 5, 2016)

LeX_Domina said:


> Don't wanna be culturally insensitive so i wanna get this right. my main character is a brit from a fictional area near liverpool or manchester from a not so good part of town,he has been to london and America alot because family.I need to know a bit of background info,anything important.I also have no idea what stereotypes such a person would garner and I do NOT wanna write stereotypes by accident.Wold also appreciate it if someone mentioned street slang from either area and general vocabulary,am well ware that different areas use different languages and all ,etc.




I am going to try to find my hard copy of Kate's Fox, "_Watching the English: the hidden rules of English behaviour._" It's only two years old since its publication date. Fox examines interpersonal communication skills across England. I will try to find some relation to the geographical location specified. Have you thought about joining some social networking websites to "interview" people around this area? You might find more when you engage with the people around that area. I know from experience that region slang, for any language, can be found in a casual setting in chat rooms. I hope other members can chime into this discussion.


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 5, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am going to try to find my hard copy of Kate's Fox, "_Watching the English: the hidden rules of English behaviour._" It's only two years old since its publication date. Fox examines interpersonal communication skills across England. I will try to find some relation to the geographical location specified. Have you thought about joining some social networking websites to "interview" people around this area? You might find more when you engage with the people around that area. I know from experience that region slang, for any language, can be found in a casual setting in chat rooms. I hope other members can chime into this discussion.



Thanks! I never even thought of that.That would make sense to interview people.When I started creating the character I didn't realize it until I breifly encountered some people here on student visa (no longer around and not from those parts and theta was like a year ago.Irish and had no classes together),and it occured to me that yes,whites from the uk wouldn't act like white americans.By that point I had developed too much backstory and history and tied it to cannon to toss the character in the gutters so now I stad at these crossroads.Thanks for the assist


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm not from that part of the UK, but I do know a bit about the general area.
Liverpudlians are often referred to as scousers - some use it in a derogatory fashion but I think they use it about themselves too.  There is an unfair stereotype about scousers being thieves.  There is a (sometimes bitter) rivalry between the Liverpool and Manchester United football club supporters.  Not so sure about street slang.  It's a very long time since I was up that way and slang changes over time anyway.
I'm sure there's tons more that someone from that way could fill you in on.


----------



## Sam (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm from Ireland and I have many American characters in my stories. 

There's a really easy way to make sure you're being authentic: read books written by UK authors and set in the UK, if possible; watch television shows made in the UK and with British actors portraying the characters. 

You'll quickly pick up on things.


----------



## escorial (Apr 5, 2016)

what decade are you looking to set the work in....if it's about a Liverpudlian just ask away...?


----------

